# Kountze Walleye Open June 5 at Berlin



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Good news everyone

Just got everything finshed up for the Kountze Walleye Open. This year it will be on Berlin June 5, 2010. We will launch from Les's Bait shop/ Marcko Landing. I have attached the Entry Form. I wanted to say thanks to everyone who inquired about this Open. This event allows us to host a Kids Fishing Event. It seems that everyone enjoyed it last year on Milton and had alot of questions if we could move it to Berlin. The only thing different is Les's charges a small launch fee($4 which I think is very fair). Martha over at Les's has been a huge help allowing us to host this event their and I personally thank her for that. As usually if their are any questions feel free to contact me........

Thanks again

Jim


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Jim, count me and my partner Mark in. We're hearing that our companny tournament is that week, but no one has confirmed that so we are gonna commit to yours. Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

Just got a email from a fellow Tournament Director about a Bass Tournament leaving out of the Bonnor rd ramp the same day. They are launching at 6:30am with a full field of 60 boats and we are sched. to Launch out of Les's at 7am. Just wanted to see if there were any objections on us launching at 7:30am. If this is a problem I can always se if we can hold the tourny the next day(Sunday) Let me know guys.

Jim


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Sunday sounds good to me. Not sure how the fishing would be sharing with the bassers but we would have it to ourselves on Sunday and if you have a good turnout we may have to use Bonner ramp. I'm not familiar with Les's parking capacity.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Just got some information back about the Kountze Walleye Tournament. It seems that was a issue with some paperwork and I got to get it fix. So for right now the Kountze Walleye Open is On HOLD. If anyone has mailed a check already I will mail it back to you if you want. Or I can hold on to it until we get it everything worked out. Your choice. For anyone else who was interested in fishing this just hold on to ur monies till you hear from me on the OGF. Sorry guys thought everything was good to go.

Jim


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Jim, 
Hoping you get this fixed, but many times when we hold our company tournament at Les's, there have been both bass and walleye tournaments the same day and it has NEVER been a problem!! Personally, I hope it's still a Saturday. Alot more pleasure boaters out on Sunday in my opinion....


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

I had someone new helpin me out this year and the info sent to the state was wrong so i am tryin to get it fixed. I will keep u informed. Thanks guys

Jim


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Greeting All

Just wanted to let everyone know the Kountze Walleye Open is On. Had a few issues to work out. Everything is good and we are ready to fish June 5. Something new I am doing this year is this years winning team will recieve a Free Entry for the 2011 Kountze Walleye Open. I know their were a few guys who wanted to help me post the flyers at different locations. If anyone wants to post them feel free just let me know where you do. If there are any questions shoot me a email or give me a call.


----------



## tack137 (Jun 26, 2005)

If you want i can print some entry forms off and put them at gandermountain in north canton. I work in the fishing department.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Tack

That would be great. This tournament benefits a kids fishing derby. Thanks for the help.

Jim


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Greeting All,

Just got the first entry form and check today. Had alot of call this week about this fundraiser(They must be getting tournament fevor, I know I am). Someone E-mailed me about fishing this event by themselves. Yes, you can fish as a team or by yourself.

Jim


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Greetins All

As we get closer to the Kountze Walleye Open I got a call from someone who wants donate a bunch of New Sham-Wows for the boaters at this tournament to wipe down their boats after the tournament. I think this is a pretty good freebie. I bought a few and use them all the time. So getting them free is even better.

Jim


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

I got to meet Martha at Les's Bait shop where we are launching from. I have never in all my life met a nicer person. I called her about some questions about her ramps and she invited me down to take a look and she wanted some flyers for the Walleye Tournament. She told me she had alot of people looking for any Open Walleye Tournaments. She personally took me down to the ramps and explained how everything works at her ramp. She sure knows how to make sure everything works for you and is willing to do whatever she can to help. I was completely blown away with how kind and helpful she was. If anyone has not had a chance to meet her I highly recommend you stop in and visit. Also I told her I would mention to everyone to buy our bait for this event from her bait shop to give her a little more business. Thanks everyone, hope to see everyone at the ramp.

Jim


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

Martha is great!!! She runs a top notch business there and is friendly to everyone. With limited space she always has it orgainized and you always know where you have to go. I am glad you got to meet her its a great place to have the tournament!!


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Your right Cranberry she has everything down to a tee. I am looking forward to it. She seemed really excited for us to be launching there. She said to me before I left " I hope you get the most boats you ever had for this sence it's for the kids". I told her my best is 25 boats and it would be nice to beat that and we just laughed. She said you never know just wait an see. She is surely a 1 in a million person.

Jim


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Greetings Everyone,

Just got done going through product donations for the Kountze Walleye Open. Thanks to Skeeter Boats and Kames Sports I have a few things to *ADD* to the payouts. Thanks again to everyone who has signed up to fish. So here we go...

Both Boater and Co-angler will recieve same items. If you you are fishing this event solo(No Co-Angler) You will *NOT recieve co-anglers prizes.* We will auction them off after the Weigh-In.

*1st Place:* 1.) Kistler~ All Purpose 6'9" Med-Hvy Rod (Skeeter Logo).
2.) 1pk Daiwa "Mega Force" 10lb 330yds Mono line(Clear).
3.) 1pk Maxima "Ultra Green" 12lb 220yds Mono Line.
4.) Free Entry for the 2011 Kountze Walleye Open(Must have Same Co-Angler as 2010)


*2nd Place:* 1.) Daiwa Sweepfire 3500B Spinning Reel.
2.) 1pk Maxima "Ultra Green" 12lb 220yds Mono Line.


*3RD Place:* 1.) XL White Team Daiwa T-Shirt.
2.) 1pk Maxima "Ultra Green" 12lb 220yds Mono Line.


*4TH Place:* 1.) XL Yellow Pflueger Long sleeve Shirt.


----------



## fishiniam (Apr 6, 2008)

You can count on the wife and I fishing this tournament Been docking our fishing boat at Les's Bait for over 15 years now and you guys are right about Martha, you are not likely to run into a friendlier person than her. Plus it's to benefits an Kids Fishing Derby :F Ah to be a kid again lol Looking forward to this event probably be like most fishing days at Berlin with my fishing partner my wife telling her " hey you got one" and spending most of my time taking her fish off lol But wouldn't want to fish with no other than her.:bye:


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Fishiniam,

I am glad to hear you will be joining us for this fundraiser. Martha is truely a wonderful person. I hope to see more people chime in about fishing this event. Thanks again for joining us an we will see you in June.

Jim


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Had a few calls today to see if Entry forms can still be mailed in and to see how many boats we had already. All Checks must be in to me by May 25, 2010. If you pay at the ramp there is a $10 fee. Which means your Entry Fee will be $70 plus a Optional $10 Big Fish Pot. Had alot of Anglers that just wanted to pay at the ramp. Here are the entries I have now in Launch Order. If I spell anyones name wrong just PM me and I will fix it.

1. Mark Skropits - Robert "Snake" Smith *******Big Fish-Yes
2. William Baughman Jr. - Mark Wootat *******Big Fish-No
3. Bryan Whiteleather - Susan Miller *******Big Fish-Yes
4. Michael Crawford - James Treep *******Big Fish-Yes
5. Jason Couts - Doug Vallance Jr. *******Big Fish-No
6. John Judge - Karleen Judge *******Big Fish-Yes
7. Dale Kandel - Scott Vitagliano *******Big Fish-No
8. Mark Drotar - Rich Tatkus *******Big Fish-Yes
9. Dominic Dangelo - Zane Rea *******Big Fish-No
10. Joe Yackmack - Amanda Yackmack *******Big Fish-Yes
11. Lee Taylor - Adam Momirov *******Big Fish-Yes
12. Nicholas Lary - Steve Wayland *******Big Fish-Yes


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Just a reminder that if you are mailing your entry form and check you have a Week from tomorrow to get it to me. Cut off date for mailing forms and checks is May 25. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Professor (Feb 13, 2008)

Just want to bump this post up to the top. Great tournament AND it benefits the kids.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

The Field is starting to grow as we get closer to the deadline for mailing in your entry forms. I will keep updating the list below of launch numbers. Your launch number is assigned as I recieve you Entry Fee/Form. Thanks Everyone

Jim


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Greetings Anglers,

Tomorrow is the deadline to have your Entry Forms and Entry Fees in to me. If you put your check in the mail this weekend P.M. me and I will let you know if I got it. If you are paying at the ramp don't forget that there is a $10 ramp fee. So your Entry Fee will be $70 per team + OPTIONAL Big Fish Pot $10. $80 at the ramp will have you covered for everything. If you have any questions give me a call 216-233-1281.

Jim


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Looks like we have 12 teams signed up already for June 5. Had alot of calls this week so far to see if you can still pay at the ramp. If everyone shows up that called this week we shoud have no problems seeing 20 teams or better(thats if everyone shows up). Sounds like the walleye are still hungry. Anyone want to guess what the winning weight will be with a 3 fish limit?....

Jim


----------



## EYEMISOR (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm gona say 6.46lbs


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

I am going to guess 7.12lbs.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

we had 3 fish last weekend that were studs. maybe 12 to 15 lbs? but with the changing conditions..which is happening right now.. i look for it to be around 10 lbs


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

With the info provided by FreakofNature13 I am changing my guess to 8.42lbs.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

The Kountze Walleye Open is this saturday. We have 12 paid checks. Had 11 calls just today about this event. This has been the busiest tournament I have had reguarding the amount of call in the last 2 weeks alone(47 calls). It will be interesting to see how mant boats show up. Thanks again to everyone who has signed up. We will see everyone Saturday Morning.

Jim


----------



## tack137 (Jun 26, 2005)

I will be there on saturday paying at the ramp. I just replenished the flyers i had put out at gander mountain. There was only one left on the board tonight when i got to work. I think there will be quite of few people show up at the ramp on saturday if the weather cooperates.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Tack,

Thanks for the helping to get the word out. I found out today that there were a number of anglers speading the word. It sounds like it will be a busy tournament. Hope we got enough parking.......lol. If everyone shows up that called in the last 2 weeks this will be my largest tournament.

Jim


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Greetings Everyone,

Just got back from the Kountze Walleye Open. We had a great turn out even with all the rain we had. We had 31 Teams. There were 12 limits of 3 walleye. We had a total of 43 Walleye caught for a total of just over 66lbs of fish. The winners are as follows:

1st Place: Rusty Hines and Jake Jones with 6.14lbs. Winnings: $800

2nd Place: Micheal Crawford and James Treep with 6.12lbs. Winnings: $400

3rd Place: Donnie and Bill Weaver with 6.06lbs. Winnings: $200

4th Place: William Baughman and Mark Woudat with 5.03lbs. Winnings: $100

5th Place: Chad Hauly and Chris B. with 5.02lbs. Winnings: $60

Big Fish went to Rusty Hines and Jake Jones with a nice 5.11lb Walleye. 


With Rusty and Jake having the winning weight for the day and the Big Fish of the day that brought their winnings to $1,100. Also these 2 anglers recieved 2 Kistler 6'9 MH Rods donated by Skeeter Boats. They both also won a free entry in the 2011 Kountze Walleye Open. Congrats to everyone who placed.

On another note I was asked if I was planning on doing this again this year. I may have another tournament this year at Les's. Also a couple of anglers approached me about having a 1 Walleye shootout this fall. Let me know what you all thing about that. Thanks again everyone for fishing this fundraiser and supporting our future Anglers.



A heart felt thank you to Martha and her top notch staff at Les's Bait Shop with getting everyone in the water and parked before and after the tournament. Her crew was right on point with finding out who had 4 wheel drive and could park in the muddy field and who didn't and making sure they park in the driest place they could find for them. I highly recommend you stop in next time your out that way. There is always good stories and smiling happy faces to greet you.................Thanks again Martha you are one in million.

Jim Jones


----------



## fishiniam (Apr 6, 2008)

Just giving Jim a thanks for having us, the wife and I look forward to the next one:T would have popped a few pictures of the boats waiting to head out in the morning but left the camera in the boat at the dock lol


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Glad to hear you had a good time. Had 2 calls about the idea of a 1 fish shoot out team event. Both callers like the idea, we will see if we get anymore feedback on it and we will go from there. Thanks again for supporting the young anglers.

Jim Jones


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

Just wanted to say that you did a nice job on this tourney. It was a good turnout this year. As long as you continue to have one each year I plan on fishing. I wanted to give you a suggestion to consider. It's nice to have every team on a board with number of fish caught and weight just so we all can see how we ended up, and what place we all took. Just a suggestion. And have you ever considered doing a 5 fish limit? I mean it would of been real tough at the last tournament but next year it might be better. Had this tournament been a couple weeks ago we all would of done a lot better. We have been fishing Berlin hard the last 3 weeks and getting good numbers of keepers up until last week. I guess thats how it goes though. It was a tough bite ever since those storms came through earlier last week. Anyways, nice job and see you at the next one!


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Jiggineyes,

Thanks for the comments. I will take that into consideration about having a board to post fish info on. I am always glad to recieve comments after tournaments because it helps me make changes that everyone wants to see and to make this event better. I am seriously thinking of hosting 1 more event this year at berlin. I just have to get an idea of when they lower the lake levels. I am always open to suggestions on dates so if everyone has a idea on a date shoot them out there and I will make it happen. The kids in the community have another kids fishing event in October and I have no problem having another fundraiser at Les's. Martha has already said we could come back anytime. So anglers its up to you to give me dates.........Let's make it happen.........We will do 5 fish this time.

Jim


----------



## tack137 (Jun 26, 2005)

They usually drop the water right after labor day. You did a great job with the tournament and there was a really good turn out. But along with jigging eyes. if possible it would nice to see all the teams and how many fish they caught and what each team weighed in.

thanks for a great tourney 

tim


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

I know it's a little short notice but if you can have a tourney at mosquito at the end of June I'm sure you would get a good turn out. The fishing usually is real fun at that time. If not this year consider it for next year. Berlin is a good tournament to have. Maybe next year you can schedule it around mid may depending on how everyone else feels.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Jiggineyes22,

I had the same thought for next year. Mid May sounds like it would have been a perfect time. I am still considering one more this year for Berlin. I have gotton a few PM's from anglers that fished ours last saturday. They said when ever it is there "in". I will know more on a date after I get through the kids events this weekend.

Jim


----------

